# Multiple concurrent, independent users on one Mac



## amishboy (Apr 1, 2005)

We just got a dual 2.5 at the office, and the boss man wants to be able to access and control Logic on that machine from his Mac while the person actually sitting at the dual 2.5 is working on Final Cut stuff.  I have searched high and low, and I have read this thread, but all I have found is VNC (which is not what I need).  Is there nothing for Macs that operates like Terminal Server for Windows?  Am I mistaken?  I take lots of crap for being a Windows guy, but Terminal Server, which allows multiple people to use the same computer independently at the same time, has been around for so long I'm surprised that a comparable ability in the Mac world has not been developed, especially given the marriage between Mac and BSD.  Anyone have a solution?

***********
As a clarification, I'm posting this question as a new thread because the above mentioned thread seems to have ended with "Use Apple Remote Desktop", but this clearly does not answer the question that I am asking.  Also I'd like to say that the powers that be want to have independent GUIs for their respective sessions.


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2005)

What's wrong with VNC?


----------



## amishboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Running VNC, you just get whatever is on the screen, so two people cannot use the same machine at once (totally independent of each other, as though there were two separate computers)... at least that is what I have experienced today using SMD and VNCThing.  I even had SMD running as a separate user from the person sitting at the machine but when we connected using VNCThing the screen of the guy sitting at the machine came up.

Is OSX totally devoid of allowing multiple users to concurrently connect and independently control a machine as though they were each the only person sitting at the computer?


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2005)

That's strange. I thought VNC should support multiple concurrent users. Try using the OSXVnc server instead and Chicken of the VNC as a client.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 1, 2005)

i think you'll find, you're trying to do what you get with VNC and X-Windows on *NIX. this doesn't work with OSX unless you run an X-Window system (won't run Aqua apps)


----------

